
“Design outside-in, develop inside-out” - wheresvic3
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2019/01/16/design-outside-in-develop-inside-out
======
maps7
OP, I am assuming you're the author of the article. I think it could be
improved by relating it to an experience when the advice given wasn't
followed. At the moment I am struggling to gain anything from it.

~~~
wheresvic3
This is actually very interesting!

The article is mainly trying to answer the question - how do I begin with a
new project? Should I make the UI first or should I make the backend first?

One of my projects where this advice was not followed was one where we decided
to build something without having a clear idea of how it was going to be used.
In this case we decided to focus on the backend and just had a very rough UI.
This project went way overbudget because by the time we managed to get it to
the users and got feedback, we had to refactor the entire data model and API
due to new requirements.

I suppose one critical take-away from all of this is that proximity to users
is a key component of a project's success :)

~~~
maps7
> I suppose one critical take-away from all of this is that proximity to users
> is a key component of a project's success

Thank you. That is a great take-away actually.

------
sktrdie
Why is the data model important? Even if your end-users are other programmers
(say you're developing an http service) what's important is the API. The data
model seems an implementation detail that shouldn't drive the design process.

~~~
zachrose
I think this is a fair question, and I find some of the explanations here
wanting.

You could implement the same UI the the same external specifications with a
number of different data models. In theory, your users would never be able to
tell. But in practice, a good data model is going to lend itself to performant
software that can be changed predictably and without too many bugs.

The data model is internal quality.

